# Worried About My Kid...



## Ravie (Nov 23, 2008)

My kid, as in my dog. She tried to get out the back fence aparently and on the front left foot her upper toe has a piece missing about 1' long by .5' wide and about .5' deep.

It seems to be irritating her and she wont let me toutch it so i know it's hurting her. I tried to take a picture of it for you guys but she know what a camera is and she doesnt like it so she ran away from me.

I'm just realy worried as any good parent would be. I'm worried about infection mostly but it seems she's keeping it pretty clean. I know she would never let me clean it or bandage it for her either. I think if she doesnt look too great in 2 days im taking her to the vet...i'm just afraid i cant afford it but i'm hoping nature will take its course and heal her up. Should I take her in sooner or wait to see how it heals?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Nov 23, 2008)

I would go ahead and take her in as soon as possible. You never wanna take a chance with our little furry friends. Even if it's fine, it's still a good idea, and totally worth the bill for that peace of mind.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Nov 23, 2008)

are there any options in the area for free/low cost pet care? it's sort of fucked up that people just let humans suffer, but a lot of places have policies that you have to take care of an animal, regardless. just the other day i met someone who works at a pet store who said they have to give pet food away for free if a person can't pay because it's store policy that no animal should go hungry.


----------



## bikegeek666 (Nov 23, 2008)

oh, and that's pet food express in the bay area, just in case people want to know, though that's beside the point of this thread.


----------



## BrokeWhiteBoy (Nov 24, 2008)

My dog that had a similar injury gained through different means (jumped into and rv and slipped)... ended up using a squirt bottle on the "Full Stream" setting full of peroxide from a few feet away. Kinda pissed the dog off, but it did clean out the cut which otherwise would never have gotten clean.


----------



## Ravie (Nov 24, 2008)

I dont know...She's keeping it pretty clean from what i can see but she wont let me check it out. She's so muscly and rebellious i cant hold her down. hope i dont have to take her in but i might this week and make my mom pay for it


----------

